# Some of my mice



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

The pictures don't really show their colors properly. Natural light and a better camera would have been better 

Black tan (female)


















Burmese? fox long hair satin (female)



























Bodil - Agouti (female)
She looks like a cinnamon, but I'm pretty sure she's not.


















Black tan long hair satin (male)


















Blue? piebald fox satin (female)
I actually didn't know she has ruby eyes until I saw the pictures. What a surprise :shock:



























My mystery mouse (male)
He looks brown here, but in real life he looks like at blue that has flour sprinkled all over him >.<


















"Fake" chinchilla (stupid c-dilutes. I hate you!) (male)



























Argente (male)
I actually have no use for him, but.. Erhm.. I still keep him around.


















BTW, the "fake" chinchilla and Bodil were born here. All the others were bought in petshops.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Very sweet looking mice  And I love the little burmesey satin :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're cute! I like Bodil


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice meeces! The Burmese Fox is a real beauty! I like the fake Chinchilla, I have a couple of "Siamese Agouti" myself, I love c-dilutes....


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I dont think its a cinnamon, I will go for normal Agouti with a low level of pigmentation. Lovely mice


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I love how the longhaired mice seem to have little mowhawks going on


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you 

I'll be back. > Yup, she's agouti. Her color just looks weird in the pictures.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your mystery mouse looks like an agouti merle, perhaps?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Rhasputin > I've never seen a merle IRL, but from the pictures I've seen, he looks nothing like one.
Here's some more pictures of him: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4802


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the one you call a burmese satin angora fox. =] so pretty.


----------

